# Best way to improve water flow?



## Raws69 (7 Nov 2020)

Hi

i have an ea freshwater 900, with an Oase600t filter, lily pipe glassware. These are positioned front right of the tank and I appear to get good water movement for most of the tank except the back right corner.  Been reading about powerheads to improve circulation but worried that these are a bit ott for freshwater.

btw I’ve replaced the prefix tee foam with course foam and drilled 3x more holes into the profiler tube, I’ve also replaced 3 of the main sponges with neo media.

are there any gadgets That can be used?


----------



## JoshP12 (7 Nov 2020)

Hi @Raws69,

I know you have a lilly pipe already, but my personal favorite (having used all outputs + power heads EXCEPT never used a lilly pipe) is a spray bar. The video below is the one I followed to make mine: 



It's never a bad thing to have a power head around, especially for experimenting with flow. 

Josh


----------



## Zeus. (7 Nov 2020)

Well I have a 500L tank as a room divider and the setup I had for spraybars worked but it was a PITA to setup and wasn't cheap, it made routine maintenance harder as well and that wasn't even even doing the pipe cleaning and flow was OK.

Fitted Twin Maxspect gyres which wasn't cheap and have unbelievable controllable flow and the maintenance is really quick to clean the gyres, even have them off one at time at night and clean up crew clean them. Plus I can ignore the output of the filter and use any input output system as the Gyres take care of the flow all by them selves, as for shrimp losses well think the pic below speaks for itself (even though quality isn't the best)


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Nov 2020)

Raws69 said:


> powerheads to improve circulation but worried that these are a bit ott for freshwater.


They come in lots of sizes and flow rates, you can find one that's not ott.


----------



## Raws69 (7 Nov 2020)

Bought a vortech mp10 off flea bay. Needs a clean and polish but in full working order


----------



## Raws69 (8 Nov 2020)

So assuming this works, am I right in thinking it’s best to put the power head back left in order to create a circular flow?


----------



## Raws69 (10 Nov 2020)

Well that will teach me to buy stuff off flea bay.  Not sure if the seller knew and hence reason for selling, but it turns out the wet side magnet housing was cracked, meaning the magnet component was leaking.  If it wasn’t for the fact the item was v dirty and I watched a maintenance vid I would not have seen the crack and potentially could have poisoned my tank.... 

otherwise I really like the concept of the product and will probably just buy new.  Anyone out there with experience with vortech powerheads? I hear their customer service is excellent as well.


----------



## Wolf6 (10 Nov 2020)

I'll probably go the powerhead route too. My red sea reefer is arriving friday, and I see no way to use spraybars in that one either. I'll probably put one or two powerheads in to prevent dead spots. Do the powerhead users here use the wave function with variable flow or do you use a steady flow? Would there be advantages to variable flow in eliminating dead spots?


----------

